# burning regulations



## melk (Jan 2, 2009)

What are the latest regulations for burning on the land for 2009


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe it is up to the local câmara to set exact dates, but generally burning starts Oct 1st - 15th and ends May 1st - 15th.


----------



## melk (Jan 2, 2009)

*burning regs*



mitz said:


> I believe it is up to the local câmara to set exact dates, but generally burning starts Oct 1st - 15th and ends May 1st - 15th.


Thank you Mitz, sounds as if it's back to normal after the license fiasco of a few years back.


----------

